
Have you heard about SAP HANA revolution? - sapyard
http://www.sapyard.com/sap-hana-from-space-level/
======
ju-st
> Initially I thought it was just a new database

It isn't? Apparently it has some new cool features but that's exactly what a
new DB is about.

~~~
sapyard
Yes. Even I thought the same. But seems it is much more than just a Database..

